# Yin Style Baguazhang



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2013)

Yin Fu (1840 - 1909) was a Baguazhang disciple of Dong Haichuan and Yin Fu was responsible for the creation of the Yin Style Baguazhang. Prior to training with Dong Haichaun Yin Fu trained Luohanquan or Arhat Boxing

Yin Style Baguazhang - Zhu Baozhen






Yin Bagua Applications - Zhu Baozhen






Yin Style Baguazhang - He Jinbao






Yin Style Baguazhang - He Jinbao website


----------

